# استفسار : ايهما افضل للتخصص الان بمصر ...... هندسة اتصالات ام هندسة مدنية انشاءات



## محمد فوزي السنبسي (24 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ايها افضل لطالب كلية الهندسة الان بمصر 

دراسة هندسة الاتصالات أم دراسة الهندسة المدنية قسم انشاءات 

ايهما افضل في المواد الدراسية وأيهما أفضل لسوق العمل فيما بعد ( بعد التخرج تقريبا بعد 4 سنين ) 

وايها مطلوب للعمل في الخارج وايها تكون افضل من حيث العمل والرواتب 

__________________

ارجو الرد السريع 
محمد فوزي السنبسي
طالب هندسة جامعة جنوب الوادي بقنا 
جمهورية مصر العربية 
2010 / 2011 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​


----------



## mahmoud awd (24 يونيو 2011)

*عليك وعلي مدني*

نصيحة اخوية عليك وعلي مدني


----------



## عمر النوبي (25 يونيو 2011)

*مدنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي*


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (25 يونيو 2011)

لماذا ؟؟؟
أتمنى ألا يعطي أحد رأيه إلا بذكر السبب 
مو معقول انت لك راي كذا من دون سبب
لا بد هناك سبب لتفضيلك المدني على الاتصالات أو الاتصالات على المدني
من الامانة ان تذكر السبب


----------



## عمر النوبي (25 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أستاذي العزيز أبو بدر تحية طيبة 
أولا انا مهندس اتصالات 
مجال الأتصالات في مصر متشعب بطريقة كبيرة القسم ده في مصر غير متخصص أي الواحد يخرج منه عارف حاجات كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير أوي و مش عارف يشتغل فيه (مجال المحمول - مجال الشبكات -مجال الألكترونيات - مجال البرمجة و التحكم الألي) و كل مجال من دول في تخصصات كتير و job title كتير يعني مثلا مجال المحمول عندك مثلا Field Engineer , RF Engineer, RF Planning Engineer
و في مجال الشبكات نفس النظام كذا job title و لو الواحد حدد هو عايز اية من الأول و هو في الكلية لحد ما يخرج يكون سوق حصل تشبع في مجال و محتاج ناس في المجال التاني و يحصل توهان و لو قرر انه يعرف بدايات كل مجال بحسب يبقي عنده معلومات يبدأ بيها هيكون في دماغه معلومات هائلة جدا و هيبقي مشتت 
أما مدني فهو مخصص من اول سنة الإ في بعض المواد و مش هيبقي مشتت مثل أتصالات 
و في الأول و الأخر القرار يرجع لصاحب القرار و الله الموفق


----------



## mahmoud awd (25 يونيو 2011)

يسلاااااااااااااااااااام عليك يا اخ عمرو النوبي جبتها من ديلها والله اسمع كلام البشمهندس وخش مدني


----------



## a7med_omr123 (29 يونيو 2011)

يا ريت بعد اذن حضراتكم السادة المهندسين توضيح قسم اتصالات ممكن يكون ايه بعد كده يعني الاماكن 

وفرص العمل متوفرة اد ايه و مجالات العمل 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 
​



 طالب محتار بين اتصالات و قوى وتحكم


----------



## norel (30 يونيو 2011)

انا طالبه فى اولى اتصالات هندسه القاهره وهأقولك على مجالات القسم ومجالات عملها
·


----------



## mahmoud awd (30 يونيو 2011)

يا صديقي انسي انسي انا خريج 2011 مهندس اتصالات والكترونيات...وعملنا احلي مشروع وخدنا كورسات اسمع نصيحة عشان متندمش زيينا اسال اي حد اتخرج......مدني مدني مدني


----------



## mahmoud awd (30 يونيو 2011)

يبشمهندسة نوريل هتعرفي اكتر مني


----------



## عمر النوبي (30 يونيو 2011)

أولا مهندس محمود بلاش تشاؤم و علي العموم المهندس محمد طلب النصيحة و احنا قولنا له و هو صاحب القرار و بعد ما يسمع اراء المهندسين السابقين يستخير و يتوكل علي الله 
ثانيا مهندس محمد بأعتبار ما سيكون ان شاء الله مجال الاتصالات في مصر متشعب كما قلت سابقا نبدأ بمجال المحمول 
1-field engineer
و يعمل في تركيب و صيانة شبكات المحمول و إختبارها و شركاتها subcontractor
2-RF planning Engineer
و يعمل في تصميم مواقع التي يتم بناء الشبكات فيها و توزيع الترددات عليها 
و مجال كبير في كذا job title و كورساته GSM,GPRS, CDMA, UTMS and so on
مجال الشبكات 
كورساته CCNA and All Cisco Tracks 
1- Network Administrator 
2- Network Engineer 
و لو أخدت كورسات في مايكروسوفت تبقي system Administrator
System Engineer
و طبعا كل حاجة من هذا محتاج موضوع بذاته و اظن هتلاقي في المنتدي من يتكلم عن هذه المواضيع 
و طبعا مجال الألكترونيات و تصميم الدوائر الألكترونية و ميكروبروسيسور و بالتالي ده ممكن يدخلنا في البرمجة و لغات البرمجة C, C++ and Matla , و لو انت اصبحت من هواة البرمجة تدخل في مجال software Engineer وده موال لوحده.
و كفاية كده و اسف علي الإطالة


----------



## eng_waleed_elsabah (1 يوليو 2011)

زي ما المهندس عمرو النوبي قالك مجال الاتصالات فعلا متشعب وبتتخرج منه دارس كتير زعندك معلومات كويسة لكن بتتخرج تايه اما المدنى سوقة في العمل بعد التخرج مفتوح وفرصة افضل سواء داخل مصر او خارج مصر واولا واخيرا دة بيبقي توفيق من ربنا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## amirengineer (1 يوليو 2011)

وجه نظري كمهندس اتصالات.....

خش المجال الي تقدر تبدع فيه و تشغلش بالك بالشغل أول حاجه لأنك لو اشتغلت فحاجه مش بتحبها مش هتتميز فيها...

ثانياً...مع احترامي للمهندس الي بيقول هندسة اتصالات مبتركزش و متشعبه...هل هذاعيب أم ميزه؟

ان كنت هدرسلك مبدأ الاتصالات و الاشاره في مادة الاتصالات و أدرسلك كيفيه صناعة دوائر الاتصالات التي ترسل بها هذه الاشاره في مادة أخري و أدرس لك كيفيه انتقال و انتشار هذه الاشاره فالهواء في صورة موجه و نظام الهوائي الذي يقوم بأرسال هذه الموجه و أعطيك فالسنوات المتقدمة التطبيقات العمليه و الأنظمة الحديثة التي تم بنائها استناداً
علي هذه النظريات في مواد مثل الأقمار الصناعيه "هو في رأي المجال الذي سيفتح علي مصرعيه فكثير من الدول العربيه فالفتره القادمة, و يمكنك متابعة أخبار تصنيع الأقمار الصناعيه فالوطن العربي" أو ربما نظام آخر كالرادار ...

أقولها لك نصيحه من أخ...صعوبه هندسة اتصالات تكمن فيه أنه تخصص يريد أناس أصحاب همم و طموح فكما تري حولك سرعة تطور التكنولوجيا, كما انه يحتاج منك أن تكون شغوف بهذا المجال و تحب أن تتابع فيه كل جديد و اذا لم تكن من الذين يحبون معرفة التفسيرات الفيزيائيه للظواهر و عندك قدره عاليه علي تخيل الأجسام بالأبعاد الثلاثيه فلا تخاطر بالدخول في هذا المجال....


----------



## mahmoud awd (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكور بشمهندس عمر النوبي.....اسمع كلام صلاه الاستخارة بلا تصميم دوائر بلا بتاع


----------



## محمد فوزي السنبسي (2 يوليو 2011)

أولا اشكركم جميعا علي كل هذا الاهتمام 
ثانيا : بالنسبة للشغل فمعروف انه الارزاق بيد الله ( سبحانه وتعالي ) وبعدين بعد عدة سنوات السوق أكيد مش هيبقي علي نفس الحال .

أنا من الحاجات الي بتشدني لقسم اتصالات انه قسم التطور فيه سريع والدراسة فيه بتدي فرصة للتطوير والتجديد والابداع بعكس مدني 

وبعدين _ بالنسبة لرأيي المتواضع _ المجالات الكثيرة في هندسة اتصالات ممكن تتيح فرص عمل اكبر بعد التخرج بحيث هيكون عندك خلفية عن اشياء كتير ممكن تتخصص في احداها وتاخذ دورات تدريبية وكدا ....................

وياريت يا باش مهندسين تدوني رايكم الاخير بالنسبة للكلام ده وخصوصا انا بأحب المواد الالكترونية وما شابهها 

وياريت لو حد عنده فكرة عن الاماكن الي ممكن يشتغل فيها مهندس الاتصالات في مصر او في الخارج 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عمر النوبي (3 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ محمد 
من الواضح انك مستقر علي إتصالات أو مقرر لكن انا نصحتك مدني علي أساس انك متردد لكن ربنا يوفقك و صل صلاة أستخارة و اتوكل علي الله و من حيث أماكن شغل مهندس اتصالات كتير و هذا يعتمد علي انت عايز تخصص في اية عشان زي ما قلت لك المجالات كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير حدد انت المجال و ربنا يوفقك أن شاء الله


----------



## محمد فوزي السنبسي (5 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك اخي الكريم واشكر كل اعضاء الملتقي الكرام وجزاكم الله كل خير واتمني التواصل معكم دائما 

ووفقكم الله الي ما فيه الخير دائما


----------



## mohamed fayez (11 يوليو 2011)

انا هندسه تصالات جامعة عين شمس 
اهم من كل ده الواحد يحدد هو عاوز ايه بالظبط وكل واحد عارف قدرات نفسه فى ناس تنجح وتبدع فى مكان ونفس الناس فى مكان تانى تكون فاشله


----------



## TheHero89 (30 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس اتصالات
ردود الاعضاء فعلا جميلة وحابب انى اضيف حاجة صغيرة ليك يا اخى مفيش حاجة اسمها قسم احسن من قسم كل قسم بيبقى ليه وقته ممكن تلاقى حاليا ان قسم اتصالات مرتباته عاليا بالنسبة لاقسام تانية وممكن بعد فترة تلاقى القسم اصبح عادى شوف انت محتاج تبقى اهه وبجد ان شاء الله ربنا هيوفقك 
اما بالنسبة لمجالات اتصالات فهى عديدة ومتشعبة كما ذكر الاخوة الاعضاء بالاضافة الى مجالات كثية مثل 
satellite field - embedded system - communication - networking - security -control 
electronics 
ويوجد مجالات اخرى كثرة محتاجين ايام عشان نعدها انا دخلت القسم دهه علشان كل يوم فيه جديد ولو انت مش هتعد نفسك للجديد دهه يبقى نصحيتى ليك ما تدخلوش علشان لما تيجى تقدم فى مجال معين مش شرط انك تعرف فى المجال دهه بس ولكن لازم يبقى عندك خلفية بالمجالات الاخرى السابق ذكرها اتمنى انى اكون وضحتلك استفسارك وان شاء الله تختار القسم اللى انت شايف نفسك فيه يعنى القسم اللى ممكن تحقق ذاتك فيه


----------



## mnmn_mnmn (21 ديسمبر 2013)

:20: شكراااااااااااا على المعلومات المفيدة دي


----------



## ahmed506 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

مع احترامى للجميع و لكن اهم شى في الشغل هى الوسطى خصوصا في مصر معاك وسطى خش اتصالات معكش خش مدنى 
و كمان لازم يكون تقديرك اقل شى جيد علشان في شركات بتطلب اقل تقدير جيد 
و ايضا بالنسبة لهندسة الالكترونات و الاتصالات فا معروف اصلا ان مصر دولة فاشلة في هذا المجال و ناجحة نوعا ما في الهندسة المدنية
انا مهندس اتصالات و للاسف مكنتش اعرف الكلام ده الا بعد لما اتخرجة من الكلية و الى الان بقالى سنة و مش لاقى شغل و في ناس اعرفهم متخرجين من 5 سنين الى الان مش لقين شغل و في بيشتغلم كا عمال حقن بلاستيك 12 ساعة في اليوم لان مجال العمل في هندسة الاتصالات و اللكترونات محدود في مصر مفيش غير المصرية للاتصالات و شركات المحمول و شركات الانترنت و دول عوزين وسطى و في شركات بترول برضة بوسطى 
فا مصر بشكل عام بلد فاشلة في مجال هندسة الاتصالات زائد كمان دراستها صعبة مش سهلة لانة اصعب قسم في هندسة و كمان لازم تجيب على اقل تقدير جيد علشان في بعض الشركات مبترضاش تعمل معاك انترفيو الا لما يكون اقل تقدير جيد 
انما المدنى شغلها كتير
اتصالات في ناس بتاخدها في 10 سنين دراسة و اغلب الطلبة فيها بتشيل مواد و تسقط لانها تخصص صعب و غير كده المناهج الدراسية مش كويسة ولا تواكب العصر و التطور 
و بالنسبة كمان لمشروع التخرج و تقديرة كلام كله فاضى الاهم التقدير التراكمى


----------



## ahmed506 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

TheHero89 قال:


> السلام عليكم انا مهندس اتصالات
> ردود الاعضاء فعلا جميلة وحابب انى اضيف حاجة صغيرة ليك يا اخى مفيش حاجة اسمها قسم احسن من قسم كل قسم بيبقى ليه وقته ممكن تلاقى حاليا ان قسم اتصالات مرتباته عاليا بالنسبة لاقسام تانية وممكن بعد فترة تلاقى القسم اصبح عادى شوف انت محتاج تبقى اهه وبجد ان شاء الله ربنا هيوفقك
> اما بالنسبة لمجالات اتصالات فهى عديدة ومتشعبة كما ذكر الاخوة الاعضاء بالاضافة الى مجالات كثية مثل
> satellite field - embedded system - communication - networking - security -control
> ...


مع احترامى لكلامك و لكن كل الية انت ذكرته ده علشان تشتغل محتاج وسطى متقنعنيش مثلا انى لو رحت القمر الصناعى و له شركة المصرية للاتصالات او شركات المحمول هيشغلونى و لو حتى جايب امتياز 
اتصالات شغلها قليل في البلد مدنى اكتر بكتير 
و الله العظيم اخى لى بعض الاصدقاء تخرجين اتصالات الى الان من 5 سنين لم يجد فرصة عمل و الية فتح له مشروع خاص و الية ياس و مشتغلش خالص
لو مش مصدقنى صاحب الموضوع ممكن يروح يسئل مثلا في اى شركة من دول ( المصرية للاتصالات - القمر الصناعى - المحمول ) الخ و يقلهم فرض جدلا انا معاية هندسة اتصالات و عاوز اجى اقدم في شركتم علشان اشتغل اية الاوراق المطلوبة ( يقلهم كده بس حتى من غير ما يكون اتخرج من الكلية و يشوف ردهم اية هيقلوله احنى مش طلبين لما ننزل اعلان اقل تقدير جيد احنى بنشغل الاوائل فقط على الجمهورية الخ
صدقنى المدنى لية شغل اكتر 
اتصالات اغلبهم كلهم قعدين على القهاوى مش لقين شغل


----------



## ahmed506 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

تابع على هذا الموقع الوظائف 
اغلب المطلوب هندسة مدنية
و هندسة كهرباء و غالبا بور و ليس اتصالات 
و اغلب الوظائف في السعودية
https://www.facebook.com/arabengjobs


----------

